# Hello Newbie and feel lost



## Debra1965 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi All diagnosed last week type 2 on metformin and feel out of control ..am on waiting list for diabetic awareness course but not sure what to do now ....changing my diet but confused how I know if I've changed it Correctly open to suggestions x


----------



## grovesy (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 22, 2017)

I too was only recently diagnosed and agree it is easy to feel lost at first. Your first good move was joining this great forum, welcome. One thing I do know, is that you need to stay calm, all is good and it just means you will have to adapt. All I have done is cut out sugar and lowered my carbohydrates, a lot. All we can do is our best and try to not get to fed up with reading labels in supermarkets!


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 22, 2017)

I have done that and have never eaten so healthy  xx one question that really confuses me is fruit ...people advise differs regarding which are good and which not..only so many apples a girl can eat ..x Take care and banks for your reply ..I'll keep smiling x


----------



## Ljc (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Debra welcome.  It does come as a shock doesn't it, fortunately Diabetes is a condition that with the right info , support, and if able some exersize can be controlled. So it's good that you have come here soon after diagnosis (dx) its also good that you're on the waiting list fir a course.

Feel free to ask questions ok.
How did you come to be diagnosed and have you been provided with a glucose meter and test strips ?

Ok here goes. 
With us it's not just about cutting out/down on sugar.
Most of us on here find that by cutting down on the fast acting carbohydrates lowers our blood glucose (BG) levels.
These are
Potatoes  esp mash,   a few new potatoes may be better
Rice, some have cauliflower rice instead, I just have one or two dessert spoons .
Pasta.
Bread esp white Some here have Lidle protein rolls , high protein bread .
We have to be careful with fruit too, many tolerate berries better.
Grapes are little sugar bombs.
Fruit juice, is a wonderful treatment as it's packed full of sugar.

*Now you're thinking omg what can I eat*
Well we get to eat good tasty food. Not just lettuce and fresh air .
Here's a few suggestions .
If you eat meat, all meat is fine, so are high meat content sausages or burgers, fish , eggs cooked anyway you like , cheese , butter , cream, some nuts are low carb, veg that grows above ground though peas are a bit carby.
For some good ideas on meals head on over to the thread called,
What did you eat yesterday'
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/
We have some good cookes on here too, who put their recipes here
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/
Also have a read through the , useful links for people new to diabetes thread which is at the top of the Newbies say hello here forum.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

Remember this is a marathon not a sprint , you don't have to gain perfect control next week and go easy on the reading matter I've given you, the last thing you need is a blinding headache.

Others will be along soon


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 22, 2017)

I went for a health check and as I had gestational diabetes a blood suvar test that came back high ..so put straight on Metformin and literally said wanted to do more tests ..been again this morning foŕ multiple blood tests ..really unhelpful nurse who wasn't knowledgeable on diabetes that tipped me over the edge ...so taking Metformin and Tamoxifen as I've not been through enough it the past 2 years and lanzopranole  xx


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 22, 2017)

Not been given a meter or strips ..she said this morni g they don't give them out ..any views welcome xx


----------



## Ljc (Aug 22, 2017)

Debra1965 said:


> I went for a health check and as I had gestational diabetes a blood suvar test that came back high ..so put straight on Metformin and literally said wanted to do more tests ..been again this morning foŕ multiple blood tests ..really unhelpful nurse who wasn't knowledgeable on diabetes that tipped me over the edge ...so taking Metformin and Tamoxifen as I've not been through enough it the past 2 years and lanzopranole  xx


I am sorry to hear this but sadly not supprised. 



Debra1965 said:


> Not been given a meter or strips ..she said this morni g they don't give them out ..any views welcome xx


Oh yes the vast majority of us on here have one view on this. Here's the polite version  Testing is the only way for us to know how the various carbs affect us, we believe denying us the tools that would really help us is a cost cutting measure that in the long term is going to cost the NHS a lot more and cause us unnecessary complications.
If you can afford to self fund the ongoing cost of the test strips while girding your loins for the test strip battle .
The meter with the cheapest test strips we know of  around £8 for 50 , that many T2s here use , is the SD Codefree meter available from Homehealth , 
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
You're entitled to claim vat relief. We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome Debra from a fellow T2.
I got the SD Codefree meter from Amazon.  Not done much testing.  Idea is to test before and after eating a few times, keeping food & readings diary.  After a bit, look back and see what is happening.  Try some changes (carbs as far as I know, & pos beans and pulses). Testing again over several days/weeks to see what happens.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome Debra.  I think the best thing to do is test yourself with various foods.  I was diagnosed pre-diabetic last year and knew I had been eating far too much fruit and dried fruit and was advised by GP to cut back to 3 a day max of fresh fruit.   when I came here I discovered I had done myself no favours with muesli and toast every day, sandwiches at lunch, potatoes at night, pasta when I went out for a meal etc. 

Everyone seems different as to what they can and cannot tolerate.  I had a big spike last weekend after sausage, bacon, egg and a slice of Burgen and Linseed bread.  Having tried all the foods again apart from the highly processed sausage none of them have moved me too much so have to assume I cannot eat sausage.  Many people on here can so it goes to show no one diet is right for everyone.  

Fruit wise I tend to stick to apples and berries now, occasionally an orange or nectarine.  I used to eat two apples, banana, orange, grapes, pineapple and berries every day (yikes).  A friend of mine who was diagnosed diabetic a couple of years ago was told to treat a banana as "two" fruits because of the sugar content when she went on a diabetes course.

The SD Codefree seems to be the best one cost wise. I have an Accu Check and the strips cost a fortune.  It is a good machine but I am considering changing.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Debra - two books, among others, I have found very useful are Dr David Cavan's "Reverse your Diabetes."  Lovely recipes in that.  He also does a book about diabetes generally.  He does not mean that people can "reverse" it literally, he means keeping numbers at a good level.   Another one is Michael Moseley's 8 week blood sugar diet and also the Blood Sugar Diet recipes.  I cannot do the BSD one as I am underweight so cannot lose any more but I use it as a basis to help me.  Michael also wrote a book called The Fast Diet which has some lovely recipes too. I also like Tom Kerridge's book The Dopamine Diet - again lovely things in there.

I am retired though and love cooking so have time to do it and mess around with food. I appreciate everyone cannot as they have to juggle work and family etc.

Recipes on here are worth looking at.


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you Maz2 ..i have ordered the SD codefree as seems a good price .....then st least I can see which foods affect me ..eill look into those books too thanks for the suggestions x


----------



## Ditto (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello Debra and welcome.  I much prefer a Codefree, so easy to use.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 23, 2017)

r





Debra1965 said:


> Thank you Maz2 ..i have ordered the SD codefree as seems a good price .....then st least I can see which foods affect me ..eill look into those books too thanks for the suggestions x


Hi Debra...plenty of advice on what foods to avoid...what diet is best...so I won't repeat it...as several members have said the best way to see how the food we eat (and our activity) affects  our blood Glucose is to test regularly...disappointing but not surprising your DN denied you a meter & testing strips...as @Ljc says it is all about the money...the refusal to supply a meter & testing strips is short sighted & nonsensical...initially I did self fund...now I have mine on repeat prescription...when self funding I used the codefree meter...always wise to buy more testing strips & lancets at the same time...since the starter kit contains only a small sample of each...there is such a wealth of information available on diabetes...it can be overwhelming...however...at the risk of overloading you with reading material...I would recommend a book I used that changed my whole perspective on managing my diabetes...Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...written by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...she takes you through her first year month by month...explains in easy terms what type 2 diabetes is...how she managed it...answers many of the questions we all have...how/why did I develop it...was it my fault (the answer is an emphatic NO)...is it possible to avoid/delay complications (the answer is  YES)...well written...a brilliant read...I cannot recommend it highly enough...if you can please try & read it...worth every penny it costs...its not unusual to feel out of control...particularly with so little information from your health care team...however...type 2 diabetes is a perfectly manageable condition...once you have found the right diet/routine for you...don't rush...do things at your own pace...you need to establish a routine that is suitable for you to sustain in the long term...it can/does get better...honestly...in time likely you be on the forum offering support & advice to another newbie...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Debra welcome.  It does come as a shock doesn't it, fortunately Diabetes is a condition that with the right info , support, and if able some exersize can be controlled. So it's good that you have come here soon after diagnosis (dx) its also good that you're on the waiting list fir a course.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions ok.
> How did you come to be diagnosed and have you been provided with a glucose meter and test strips ?
> ...


This is a very informative post for Newbies Lin x


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all the really useful info ......really do appreciate it xxxxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Debra1965 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the really useful info ......really do appreciate it xxxxx


You're very welcome Debra - glad you found he above information from @Bubbsie & @Ljc useful ~ if theres anything else you need to know then do feel free to ask as many times and as often as you wish ~ plenty of us here know the answers ~ there's a wealth of knowledge on this forum so take advantage ~ we're here to help & guide you on your diabetes journey ~ good luck x


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Glad you are getting loads of info Debra. I found being on here invaluable. Quite honestly I think without it I may have ended up diabetic by now rather than just pre. no guarantees I am going to avoid it - even my GP said they don't know why some can avoid it and others not no matter what they do, but at least with all the advice and books here, plus recipes I can give it a go.   The recipes section is great too.  Love the flaxseed bread that Mark Parrott put up.


----------



## Debra1965 (Aug 24, 2017)

Simple question ....how long after my meals should I check my blood ?? Yes my new little gadget arrived today   ..the book says upto 2 hours ..but I know someone will let me know the optimum time xx thanks D xx


----------



## Ljc (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi. I started with testing just before a meal then two hours after starting to eat.
I sometimes do more in depth testing to find out when a particular meal peaks. That 1 & 2 hours after starting eating. But to start with 2 hrs after is fine.
Have a read of * Test review adjust* by Alan S
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
He also has info called  * Testing on a budget*
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html

Also 
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php


----------



## Ljc (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's a few tips you may find helpful.
1)Before testing , wash your hands in comfortably hot water, this clears  fingers from any sweet stuff and helps blood flow. It's nothing to do with germs.
2) prepare lancing devise, start it on the second lowest setting and go up a notch at a time till you find the right setting for your skin ,  insert strip in meter.
3) some people shake their hand to aid blood flow.
4) use the sides of the pads not near the nail,
5) very technical term here bodge finger and squeeze some blood out.
Before you apply it to test strip, ensure meter has not switched itself off.

Most people do have a few problems at first, it does get easier honest


----------



## Debra1965 (Sep 6, 2017)

Can I get locked up for hitting the people that say it's all about weight ...if I loose weight it will go away ?????


----------



## Ljc (Sep 7, 2017)

Debra1965 said:


> Can I get locked up for hitting the people that say it's all about weight ...if I loose weight it will go away ?????


O I know that feeling so well. Their are so many  *experts* out there who know absolutely zilch about it.
I used to treat it as an opportunity to educate but after 22+ years , I usually wish I had a wet fish in my bag


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 7, 2017)

Debra1965 said:


> Can I get locked up for hitting the people that say it's all about weight ...if I loose weight it will go away ?????





Ljc said:


> I usually wish I had a wet fish in my bag



I hate to say 'Yes' Debra...but...yes...technically you could get locked up...honestly like @Ljc tempted to have a large wet fish in my bag too...but...the good news is thinking about is not a criminal offence (yet)...so you can think about landing that wet fish as hard as you want to...smile sweetly...then withdraw...yes...experts everywhere...except where we need them ( in our surgeries).


----------



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2017)

Debra1965 said:


> Can I get locked up for hitting the people that say it's all about weight ...if I loose weight it will go away ?????


Hiya Debra.  What you want is a prepared slap-in-the-face response that shuts them up! Best sharpen your tongue...  Or just pretend to be deaf.

How have you been getting on, btw?


----------

